# Filter Floss - like or dislike?



## greenjar (7 May 2011)

Hi all

I was just considering filter floss/wool and would like to ask the members about their views on this filter media

I currently use Tetratec ex filters which come with the "flat square filter floss pad" - I rinse this when I clean the filter but this is really worse for wear, stained etc now and I think it needs a change

This got me thinking about 4 questions I would like to put to the members;

1) Is it best to use the branded Tetra floss pads or could someone recommend a more ecomonical or more efficient  floss?    (any links to products that members use would be great if thats ok)

2)  Do the majority of members even use filter floss in their externals or do you believe it to be unnecessary?

3) Could filter floss help prevent diatoms in any way?

4) Does the filter floss impact greatly / negatively on flow achieved (especially when dirty) - I'm pretty sure it must do - what are your thoughts?


Ok all, Thanks for reading and any replies would be appreciated


----------



## Westyggx (7 May 2011)

Hi Jason i still use the white filter floss but i havent used the tetratec brand since the origional ran out. I use Polyester Wadding that i bought from ebay and it does the trick.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (7 May 2011)

I use white filter floss but i also brought a big roll from ebay and just cut it to size to suit my eheim filter.

Cheers Gordon


----------



## ghostsword (7 May 2011)

I use filter floss on my tanks, but I buy rolls and cut to size, replace mine once a month.


.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2011)

greenjar said:
			
		

> 3) Could filter floss help prevent diatoms in any way?


Absolutely NOT. Don't even think about it. Keeping your lighting extra  low (as well as paying strict attention to flow/CO2) for the first 6-8 weeks of the tanks maturation will help avoid/minimize diatoms.


			
				greenjar said:
			
		

> 4) Does the filter floss impact greatly / negatively on flow achieved (especially when dirty) - I'm pretty sure it must do - what are your thoughts?


Anything you put in the filter affects flow. The greater the density of the material, the higher the friction and the greater the impact on flow. That is why it's probably better to use a foam material which has low density and is porous. Pot scrubbers are a good option here as they are washable and reusable. But any foam material will work. You don't need name brand.

Cheers,


----------



## greenjar (7 May 2011)

Ok then, thanks to everyone above for your replies to my questions - thats cleared it up nicely - Thank you


----------



## a1Matt (7 May 2011)

and also... you can rinse out the pad a good few times before it starts to disintegrate and needs replacing.


----------



## greenjar (7 May 2011)

I'll do that Matt, Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2011)

I currently use filter floss for cleaning the glass on my tanks!  It's really good for it.  I don't generally use it in my filters though.


----------



## ghostsword (8 May 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I currently use filter floss for cleaning the glass on my tanks!  It's really good for it.  I don't generally use it in my filters though.


Now that is a good use for it!


.


----------



## greenjar (8 May 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Luis......nice one Steve, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gill (8 May 2011)

I find that filter floss in very under-used. 
I use it as a planting medium for moss and other plants for rooting.
I use it as a polisher in my filters
I use it as a Prefilter
I use it for packing shrimp when posting as gives them a great place to cling to.
I use it for making moss walls (sheet) as well as the green scouring pads(without Detergent added). 

and yes it is great for cleaning the glass as soft enough but yet abraisve enough to clean with.


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2011)

Hi all,
I don't like it in filters (or any other really fine medium), but it is good for cleaning glass etc. I've still got a large wodge of it that I bought as "Polyester batting" via Ebay. If you really want crystal clear water you can use it as a polisher in the filter, but it clogs really quickly and ideally you want to retain flow speed and oxygenation through the filter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## greenjar (9 May 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> I find that filter floss in very under-used.
> I use it as a planting medium for moss and other plants for rooting.
> I use it as a polisher in my filters
> I use it as a Prefilter
> ...



Great stuff Gill, Great ideas and all worth taking note of - thanks for sharing   



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I don't like it in filters (or any other really fine medium), but it is good for cleaning glass etc. I've still got a large wodge of it that I bought as "Polyester batting" via Ebay. If you really want crystal clear water you can use it as a polisher in the filter, but it clogs really quickly and ideally you want to retain flow speed and oxygenation through the filter.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel - I do agree with you that that the floss seems to impact flow heavily either when dirty or in need of replacement because its "tired" from to much rinsing


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 May 2011)

I used them in my aeroponic setup to propogate plant emersed and they work better than rock wool. They are excellent in retaining water and yet porous enough to allow plenty of oxygenation when not fully submerged in water.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/863/img1632m.jpg





An example of the plants sold to luis


----------

